# MgSO4?



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

I use ro water and change 50%a week on my 75 gal tank. When i rebuild the water i use seachem equillibrium to bring Gh up to 50 ppm. My ? is, is it possible that i can have a Mg deficiency if my Fe is in the .2 to .5 range and i use csm+b.. Any comments welcome. I hope i'm posting this in the correct place.
thanks in advance Troy


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
RO is great. It allows you to make any water conditions. Well working procedure is to use only CaSO4 for Ca and optional Baking soda for higher pH. Proper Ca is 10 - 30 ppm. Adjust CO2 needle valve to 1 bubble per second. For fertilizing we use PPS-PRO:

*In 1 litre bottle #1:*
59 grams K2SO4
65 grams KNO3
6 grams KH2PO4
41 grams MgSO4
Fill up with distilled water.

*In 1 litre bottle #2:*
80 grams of TE Mix, CSM+B or equivalent
Fill up with distilled water.

Dose every morning, gallon / 10 [in ml]. 

Example: 
For 100 gallon aquarium dose 100 / 10 = 10 ml. Dose 10 ml of #1 and 10 ml of #2. 
For 75 gallon aquarium dose 7.5 ml.

No need to change water unless your NO3 or TDS goes too high. No other testing necessary. Enjoy.

Thank you 
Edward


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Edward said:


> For fertilizing we use PPS-PRO:


Hi Edward! Is that a new PPS version or a special cases PPS version?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

trong,
Edward has a good fertilizing method, but let me try to answer your actual question, though it is hard to give a real answer.

Long and short is that it is possible you could have an Mg deficiency. Using the analysis of Equilibrium from the Seachem site, if you add 50ppm of Gh (about 3.25 tablespoons), you add 4.5mg/L of Mg and 15.1mg/L of Ca. CSM+B is pretty high in Mg also so if you dose that heavily, I doubt you are having an Mg deficiency. Possible but doubtful, IMO. Now, if you dose to maintain 50ppm, then you may be adding much less and your ratio to Ca and Mg may be getting slowly out of balance. Also, IMO, you could maintain a Gh of twice that with no issues. 

Personally, I would look elsewhere for your problem. I fought this issue for a long time also, while using CSM+B, improving my CO2 levels and switching to a different trace supplement solved it.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi aloha
This is a new version PPS-PRO. 
It is the easiest system ever, no need to test and water changes are optional. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

hey dennis thanks for taking the time to reply. When i do water change i use only about 1 teaspoon in 35 gal of R/O water to get 50ppm on a good tds meter. I've been doing this for 7 yrs or so and also adding 1/4 teaspoon of mg, in my weekly water change. I've never found seachem measurments suggestions acurate. So what your telling me based on my different amounts of gh adding is that i could have a mg dificiency, correct? The total tds on tank water is about 166 to 210 at water change. GH 5 KH 4 K 20 NO 25 PO4 1 Fe .3 PH between 6.4 to 6.6. The previous ? was just to see if tweeking mg might change anything growth and color wise in plants. Thanks again for your responce


----------

